# B&W Matrix 801 S3 still worth it?



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi

I've been searching for some new ref monitors. Been looking at a lot of brands. I came across the 801 S3 for a good price. As I aim to get a passive system instead of a active. I like to chose what amp I want to use. Some people may understand this, some may not.

Best
Ryan


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 16, 2015)

Quick answer: Yes, absolutely. 

Those are very good monitors.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Quick answer: Yes, absolutely.
> 
> Those are very good monitors.


Thanks! Well, somebody just bought them right in front of my eyes! $1150.95

Thanks anyway!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryan said:


> $1150.95


That's a good price!
I see the S3 popping up in the classifieds here in Germany every now and then. The pair usually goes for a bit more.

Anyway, 801 S3's + good amp = fantastic monitoring, sounds very neutral.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> That's a good price!
> I see the S3 popping up in the classifieds here in Germany every now and then. The pair usually goes for a bit more.
> 
> Anyway, 801 S3's + good amp = fantastic monitoring, sounds very neutral.


Yeah, it was a good price. I've seen PMC lb1 go for the same price, so I thought that the 801s3 would be better. How big should the room be? I don't have the biggest room, but its ok.

I were going to run it with hypex ncore. I read on gearslutz that ppl have good things to say with that match.
Thanks for fast reply.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 16, 2015)

I've been wondering the same since a while.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 17, 2015)

Uhm, you'd need a big room for those.
Having a pair of those as nearfield monitors in a 10m² - 15m² room isn't gonna work. 

Maybe 30m² minimum?

Oh, and you want a big amp. 2x100W is not a power amp, it's a limiter.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 17, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Uhm, you'd need a big room for those.
> Having a pair of those as nearfield monitors in a 10m² - 15m² room isn't gonna work.
> 
> Maybe 30m² minimum?
> ...



Hmm, I've seen them inside some smaller studios. 30m² sounds huge!! I think a 15-20m² is enough. I also read that if you place them in smaller room a bigger amp is the way to go.
I thought 2x mono-block á 400w.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 18, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Oh, and you want a big amp. 2x100W is not a power amp, it's a limiter.



My new favorite quote!


----------

